# Holiday Chukar Hunt, Found Some Birds....



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

.... But they weren't chukars! 8)

Went out with Wagdog and his pudelpointer pup today. We could hear a bunch of chukars calling, but they were in a location that was impossible to access (though we foolishly tried). Amazingly, we got our limits of pheasants in the middle of chukar country. It was an unexpected and fortuitous day.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That's a good day!8)


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Thats one heck of a good "consolation prize"


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

It was definitely a nice consolation prize. The chukars laughed and laughed as we tried to get enough elevation to cut them off. Dang them birds anyhow. I'll be back for them another day.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Dang those chukar, and look at those pheasants! Sounds fun.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you had success!


----------

